# krib fry update



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

i now have a LOT of krib fry like around 60. I think they are worse than a pair of rabbits. lol anyway they are growing well and here are some pics.


----------



## Kerricko (May 26, 2010)

Very cool. I had a nice tank of Kribs going but had to sell them off. I wish you continued success.


----------

